# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Cherry Red Shrimp

## Ghazanfar Ghori



----------


## benny

Great looking picture! Very natural colors.

Did you supplement the tank lighting with flash?

Show us some more goodies please!

Cheers,

----------


## Ghazanfar Ghori

This one as taken without a flash. Normally I do use a flash but I
was having a hard time getting it to work well in the small shrimp tank 
(5.5 G).

Here's one with a flash...

----------


## Ghazanfar Ghori

A couple more...

http://www.aquaticscape.com/offsite/otto_profile1.jpg
http://www.aquaticscape.com/offsite/otto_profile2.jpg

----------


## hwchoy

actually I thought the first pic kind of too yellow. the ranchovii don't have such a yellowish mouth part and eyes I think, like the contrast pushed over the limit? any processing done?

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 12/5/2003 1:18:39 AM 
> 
> A couple more...
> 
> http://www.aquaticscape.com/offsite/otto_profile1.jpg
> http://www.aquaticscape.com/offsite/otto_profile2.jpg
> ----------------


now that's some great looking maco  :Smile:  what lens was that?

----------


## Ghazanfar Ghori

Nothing done with the color of the killie - though I did blur out part of an angel
fish that was in the background. I used a flash in that shot and the colors came out
really saturated. With the mouth open like that, light entered the mouth too, giving
it a little translucency in the mouth area. That's one picture I'm going to have to color
correct the fish in - actually will have to reduce the saturation.
The fish itself is really colorful though. I took 15 - 25 shots of that fish, all of them
coming out like that.


For the Otto shot, I think I was using Macro rings, +1,+2,+4 for the really close up shot.
For the other one, I was using just the standard lens.

Using a Sony DSC F707.

----------


## hwchoy

the first oto is a keeper, really really great. mmm… +1+2+4, wonder how much magnification do you have? I'm using a G5 with +1+4, going to try measuring the magnification one of these evenings.

how far away from the oto were you?

actually for the ranchovii would have loved a landscape format.

here I am showing a cherry shrimp, the extreme red version, taken by a fellow forummer subzero.

----------


## TBI

ghazanfar,
the pictures u took are really really fantastic!
i salute to u!
pls show more pictures if u hv it, for members to share......can???

----------


## Ghazanfar Ghori

Thats a great looking shrimp pic! I really like how the red/green contrast works out.
Sweet!

For the Otto pic - I'd estimate it being 3-5 cm from the lens. Pretty close..

These other shots...

 
- the shrimp was only 2cm away from the lens.



Some clean up of the background was done with Photoshop...

One of these days I'll setup a small photo tank.

----------


## eric_kclee

> ----------------
> On 12/5/2003 2:55:20 AM 
> 
> here I am showing a cherry shrimp, the extreme red version, taken by a fellow forummer subzero.
> ----------------



You guys take amazingly good pictures.
Wonder anyone want to borrow this shrimp for Photo taking.
Should I call this super extreme red Version?

----------


## hwchoy

Eric, these are all colour variant of the same shrimp. Mostly you get those shown in Ghazanfar's pic, a number will be like the one I showed, and sometimes (not that rarely) you will get one like yours. I have all three showing in my tank from one single batch that keep breeding, so they're the same shrimp gene pool.  :Razz:

----------


## Ghazanfar Ghori

Holy moly! Thats REALLY red! Hopfully some of mine will turn out like that!

----------


## eric_kclee

OK ...Lets not divert too far, this is a photography thread right?...sorry to get you guy started.

Anyway, 
Envy your skill and the equipement you have. Really wish to capture a nice picture of the mildly rare red shrimp I have.

Super Nice Photo job. Well done!

----------


## benny

Hi Ghazanfar Ghori,

The Armano/Yamato shrimps are really nice. A deviation for the usual presentation, but in an artistic manner.

I can't help but notice that the first 4 pictures are a bit yellowish as pointed out by hwchoy. At first, I thought it's my monitor adjustments, but the Armano shrimp seems spot on in terms of color. I'm wondering if the existing lighting on the first 4 subject is different from the Armano shrimps. Perhaps you can share that with us as well.

Cheers,

----------


## Ghazanfar Ghori

Better color?

----------


## hwchoy

Oh yes, good colour balance (from my monitor), unfortunately what's that red &amp;quot;thing&amp;quot;! [:0] 

on the subject of monitor calibration, I find that if I calibrate my monitor with the Photoshop wizard, it would be too bright for everyday use, am I doing something wrong?

----------


## Ghazanfar Ghori

Good! 

The red thing is a red ramshorn snail. Compare with the smaller regular ramshorn
with the leopard pattern. Stupid snail messed up my picture.

----------


## benny

Wow!!

Good color balance on my monitor too!

Very sharp, especially the eyes area.

Too bad about the snail though.

Cheers,

----------


## Ghazanfar Ghori

Yeah I think I'll go feed that snail to my loach.

----------


## benny

> ----------------
> On 12/11/2003 12:17:35 PM 
> 
> Yeah I think I'll go feed that snail to my loach.
> ----------------



Hey Ghazanfar!

Why don't you get some nice pictures of that snail too. Since it's got such nice colors. The curves may make an interesting photographic subject.

Cheers,

----------


## naturetan

Your first image of cherry shrimp provides very good background interest. It have 2 constrasting interest, this result in leading the eyes visually from the foreground to the background, making the background rather complementary for the main subject, and a sense of natural look.

You can improve the image better by composing it in a more dynamic way. The wood is the line of interest. Capture the image slightly to the left instead (more parallel in plane with the shrimp). This make the lines more diagonal in the composition (from bottom right to top left), thus cropping slightly the background greenery, giving a false sense of greater space to provide endless background interest. Such cropping would leave the viewer a sense of wonder in the unknown space, providing them some clue for imagination. The whole image would also be more visually balanced thus.

What ISO speed you use for your otos?

----------


## mordrake

hi 
really envy u guys on your ability to take such nice macro shots.
i have the minolta dimage z1 and i can't seem to do these macro shots.

----------


## ah tong

> ----------------
> On 12/5/2003 2:38:45 AM 
> 
> Nothing done with the color of the killie - though I did blur out part of an angel
> fish that was in the background. I used a flash in that shot and the colors came out
> really saturated. With the mouth open like that, light entered the mouth too, giving
> it a little translucency in the mouth area. That's one picture I'm going to have to color
> correct the fish in - actually will have to reduce the saturation.
> The fish itself is really colorful though. I took 15 - 25 shots of that fish, all of them
> ...



Bro,

I must say those shots of your oto and yamato shrimp are my favourites!
Sorry to hi-jack your thread here, do you know what macro lens should i go looking for if i wanna fit to my Nikkon FM10 to take pic of fishes?

----------


## Ghazanfar Ghori

Yeah the first picture does have a better background. I was just trying to get
a good closeup of the shimp vs. good photograph though.

I don't remember the ISO speed for the Otto picture - most of the time it's set to auto
anyway.

----------


## naturetan

> ----------------
> On 12/11/2003 5:05:07 PM 
> 
> Yeah the first picture does have a better background. I was just trying to get
> a good closeup of the shimp vs. good photograph though.
> 
> ----------------


Actually, good closeup can also be excellent photography. It works both together. Whatever shot we do, whether closeup, tele, landscape, etc, all have a high potential to be good photography. Showing good artistic sense of rules and knowledge of visual language is important. It helps to go beyond technical, add more spices in the emotional aspects, using it to our advantage, and break it when we choose to, for a different perspective &amp;amp; style. 

Visual language has been well researched by leading psychologists for many years in human visual perception and aesthetics. It gives us a good idea of how human perceive things/art/color/etc, using such knowledge to our greatest advantage. Thus to say photographic art is completely subjective is not true.



> ----------------
> I don't remember the ISO speed for the Otto picture - most of the time it's set to auto anyway.
> 
> ----------------


It's a bit grainy for that pictures, but not sure whether that's natural for digital CCD or your ISO, since I'm not completely into digital cameras yet.

One of the good potential of close up you've got is the first pic of 'Amano shrimp' (with eggs). It has a good perspective to force viewer to take a closer look at its body. Moreover, the body has a beautiful and repetitive pattern, giving it rather delightful yet playful rhythm to our visual eyes. Magnification is good, but slightly more depth of field will be better.

Just like the first image, composition again a bit static. Sometimes it just take a slight tilt of angle(for your case, few degree CW) and the overall image becomes more interesting.

----------

